# What herbicide for dandelions?



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

In the past few years I've had both Defendor and T-Zone applied for post emergents. It seems that Defendor was applied in the early spring (mid-April) while T-Zone was put down a few times a year.

The front yard has seen zero dandelions for about 4 years straight (only one on the block), while the backyard had less than 10 in the fall time but never flower.

Both Defendor and T-Zone are rated to kill dandelions. Which one of the two products have you had the most luck with? I have T-Zone already.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Spurge Power nuked mine for post. Not sure if it is the most cost efficient application. 1-1.25oz per 1K or ~$2.60 per k. Sometimes you can find it at a BigBox store but I got mine off Amazon.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@robbybobby I've never heard of that brand before.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I've always enjoyed the blowtorch option.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@daniel3507 temptation can be quite dangerous.


----------

